# Old CAAD 7 reborn



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Hi all,

I have this frame lying around and thinking about fitting Dura Ace 9000 11 spd on it, thoughts everyone.

Kind of like a Pro-Touring theme the same as cars, old body, new drivetrain.

Pete


----------



## roadtoad (Mar 23, 2015)

I think your thought is a very good one. NICE lookin frame!! Size?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I have built up and stripped my CAAD 5 about 3 times now for different reasons. (I have "several" bikes). Every time I get to ride the CAAD I think about how darn good it feels.

Fit wider rims with 25 mm tires and the harshness goes but you still have one of the stiffest frames ever made IMO.

So, just do it.

(looks like a 58. I'd take it off your hands if you don't want it).


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, it's a 60cm frame.


----------



## TheManShow (Jun 9, 2015)

Pardon my ignorance by please Splain what CAAD is an abreaction for?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

TheManShow said:


> Pardon my ignorance by please Splain what CAAD is an abreaction for?


First introduced in the mid-'90's and applied to mountain bikes initially - Cannondale Advanced Aluminum Design. The first road bike frame was a CAAD 3 in around '98, with incremental advances up to CAAD 9, then a leap to the current CAAD 10.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

And here she is all done, I have a couple of adjustments to do to bar and shifters but that's it.


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

Sweet build. Makes me miss my CAAD.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

I rejuvied from a frameset this original Six13 a bit ago. 

It is a CAAD something with the middles cut out and carbon put in. It is actually an incredibly smooth riding machine...

Not had a CADO since CAAD4 Saeco turn of the century. This Six13 rolls whole lot smoother. I am not aware that is it too flexy as I have ready.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

excellent idea --edit: I forgot whose idea was excellent - they're all good. My CAAD5 is currently a SS. I love the ride, and it is so light.


----------



## georgewerr (Mar 4, 2009)

bikerjulio said:


> First introduced in the mid-'90's and applied to mountain bikes initially - Cannondale Advanced Aluminum Design. The first road bike frame was a CAAD 3 in around '98, with incremental advances up to CAAD 9, then a leap to the current CAAD 10.


1995 and prior in there catalogs they refer to CAD as Computer aided design when they mention 3.0 and 2.8 series frames. then in there 1996 catalog they introduce the CAD2 and CAD3 also called CAAD2 and CAAD3 as mountain bikes. then in 1997 the same with the road bikes. but the CAD2 is/was the 2.8 series prior to 1997 so I assume they count the 3.0 series as the original CAD1 but this is never mentioned anywhere.


----------



## desertwanderer (Jul 2, 2017)

ralph1 said:


> And here she is all done, I have a couple of adjustments to do to bar and shifters but that's it.


 Very nice job. Sorry to bring up an old thread but I'm looking to do something similar to a caad7 I have. Any chance you could give me components highlights you used and a final weight?
Many thanks


----------

